# [kernel 2.6.24]Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on

## d2_racing

Hi, I have a weird message from dmesg,

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

hda_intel: probe_mask set to 0x1 for device 17aa:2010

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1898 MBytes.

[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.40.4 [Jul 31 2007] on minor 0

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input8

Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.

You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.

Dazed and confused, but trying to continue

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[fglrx] total      GART = 130023424

[fglrx] free       GART = 114032640

[fglrx] max single GART = 114032640

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 268304384

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 244305920

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

I would like to know what is the : Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b1 on CPU 0.

How do I solve this ?

```

gentootux init.d # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 05 Feb 2008 23:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_CA.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg msn mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session simplexml spell spl ssl svg tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

gentootux init.d # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5250]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1510 PC card Cardbus Controller

```

----------

## d2_racing

For the record I have a Thinkpad T60P and I don't have this error with the kernel 2.6.23.

----------

## mikkoc

I'm having a very similar issue, on my Dell Inspiron 6400.

I'm not sure when this started, but I guess it's since I installed 2.6.24.

Mine doesn't specify Cpu0...

 *Quote:*   

> Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason b0.
> 
> You have some hardware problem, likely on the PCI bus.
> 
> Dazed and confused, but trying to continue
> ...

 

At first I thought it was radeonHD's fault, which I installed 3 days ago, instead of fglrx.

But seeing you have the same problem with fglrx, it's probably the new kernel?

 *Quote:*   

> root@gentoo ~ $ lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

There a lot of threads about this problem, but it's with the kernel 2.6.20....

I don't have the Led Zeppelin warning (Dazed and confused) for my concern.

----------

## mikkoc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't have the Led Zeppelin warning (Dazed and confused) for my concern.

 

You pasted it   :Laughing: 

----------

## tabascoz

Hi, I have similar problems on one server ( Xeon E5310 ) that was extremely unstable, so i have googled and find 2 possible causes: motherboard problem, processor problem.

I have switched the motherboard and the messages is gone, so the unstability too... Maybe it's hardware problem. Do you have instability problems?

----------

## d2_racing

Not at all, my laptop is very stable  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Im updating my ati-drivers and I will disable my wifi card just to search for the problem.

----------

## d2_racing

I found the problem  :Smile: 

I did that to test my theory.

1.Compile the kernel without the iwl3945 and everything that is rely on wifi.

2. Install the new kernel

3. emerge -Cv ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

4.Reboot

The warning is gone, so the problem is my wifi card with the kernel.

I will try the next release of the kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo and I will post the result here.

----------

## mikkoc

I upgraded to git-sources (2.6.24-git15) and the problem is gone!

Also, they added QoS and other 2-3 interesting options for iwl3945   :Very Happy: 

EDIT: It does it with git-sources too   :Sad: 

----------

## Mad Merlin

I had a similar issue with my T60 which I haven't seen in over a year now. In my case, the e1000 module was the culprit (although with a simple workaround), rather than ipw3945, but feel free to read the whole writeup.

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks for the link, I will read it tonight  :Smile: 

----------

